# Why don't my cherries breed?



## Luketendo (13 Feb 2009)

I bought like 15 or something cherries for my 30L tank like August last year, I think for some reason I only have like half left.

However, I am extremely confused as to why they won't breed, they don't even look pregnant! I've got some paler ones, some strong red ones and a couple with like a pinky stripe down their back. 

The tank they live in is literally overgrown with moss!

The fish in there are like 8 Green Neons, 6 Ottos and 1 Panda Cory. I know it's heavily stocked but people on here thought it was alright and it seems to be just that.

Just wondering if there's any reason I don't have like 1 million cherry shrimps in my tank.


----------



## JamesC (13 Feb 2009)

Try adding an indian almond leaf. Often does wonders in getting them and some fish species to breed.

James


----------



## a1Matt (13 Feb 2009)

I will start this by saying I am not a shrimp expert!...

It could be that the are all the same sex.
Many LFS only sell female cherries (or so I have heard).


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I will start this by saying I am not a shrimp expert!...
> 
> It could be that the are all the same sex.
> Many LFS only sell female cherries (or so I have heard).



Or that or the shrimplets are getting eatten by the fish, if you want to breed shrimp I wouldn't recommend keeping them with any fish. I had 4 two month old Rainbow fry that started eating all my newborn shrimplets. I thought they were too small to eat them but I was wrong. Puzzled me why suddenly I saw no newborn tiny ones in my tank even though there were always female cherries carrying eggs.


----------



## Luketendo (13 Feb 2009)

I don't think my shrimp have been carrying eggs at all!


----------



## Themuleous (13 Feb 2009)

I'd put money on your shrimp being all females.  I spent loads of money getting cherry shrimp and got nothing, before learning how to sex them and discovering all the shops were selling only females.  I found a breeder and got a few males and a few weeks later I had loads with eggs.

If you want I could send you a few males? just to make sure?

Sam


----------



## Luketendo (14 Feb 2009)

Ok sounds like a plan, how much do you want for them?

I do think a lot of them have that yellow plate thing, but do males not have one at all or what?


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Feb 2009)

how do you tell the difference with cherries?


----------



## Themuleous (14 Feb 2009)

Luke, I'm not after much, just cover postage 

I sex based on body shape.  Females are noticeably rounder in the body than males.  

Here females on top, a male below. Even when not carrying eggs, the females are much rounder.

View attachment 134777

Sam

EDIT

Female without eggs


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Feb 2009)

cheers Themuleous


----------



## Luketendo (14 Feb 2009)

Well from your pictures I think I may have some of both, but I'll try adding yours anyway, since they actually have bred before.


----------

